

The Browser You Loved To Hate - fridek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DbgiOCTQts

======
jejones3141
MS commercials for IE on HN? _sigh_ Also, I see that they're still citing how
fast IE9 is with SunSpider... which it is--but for the same reason that
Dhrystone 2 had to be written, i.e. SunSpider has lots of dead code that IE9's
Javascript recognizes and optimizes away.

